# Goldeneye 007: Reloaded



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2011)

A tentative step into this forum...

Recently saw the ads for aforementioned Bond redux, and as someone who grew up with the original on the N64 I'm quite interested. I've had a look at a few reviews, seem a little mixed, but as I'm not really much of a gamer I don't know who's to be trusted.

So I thought I'd ask u75 instead 

Anyone had a play yet? I imagine comparisons with the original are probably only ever going to be to the detriment of the new version, but is the game worth a sport on my Xmas list on its own merits?

I'd be going for the PS3 version, btw.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2011)

I played a bit in hmv this afternoon. It was like playing goldeneye. Looked like the original to me.

That was only about 5 mins tho.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 7, 2011)

the original was one of the few games i've enjoyed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

Downloading the demo now, will come back with impressions later...


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 8, 2011)

The original was legendary, I'm glad it's been redone for the current consoles!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Downloading the demo now, will come back with impressions later...


I finally got round to registering last night, with the express intent of downloading the demo - turns out it's on that Playstation Plus thing, which you have to pay for. Quite frankly, bollox to that!

I also can't work out why I onl have 99Mb/55GB free (second hand console off eBay), which means I can't even play any of the free demos, but that's a different story.

I'm going to just go back to using it to play Pro Evo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2011)

Played this briefly today, have to say I quite liked it! It looks pretty nice and has that clunky old skool FPS gameplay, might be one to get.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is down to about £20 now, or was on Play the other day, am awaiting a copy now.

Have read the MP isn't up to much but the demo of SP I played was well worth spending £20 alone for.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah the MP is shite. The single player is good for a while but then gets pretty boring tbh, I rented mine rather than bought...and happy I did.


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2012)

The demo is all you really need. After ten minutes of running around the novelty soon wears off. Some things are best left as good memories.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm easily pleased, have been enjoying the sp and a couple of the spec ops missions are fun too....  unlimited rpgs and ragdoll flying in ther air deaths  , my daughter is instantly into it too so that's all good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2012)

I got as far as the tank level and got bored. Nostalgia is a nice thing but the reality of it isn't...


----------

